# PM's



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are these now going missing and getting truncated :? 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure, whom did you PM.Not me by the look of it.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

8) not saying :wink: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if they are it could be worth reporting it in the thread about the failed upgrade?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gemmy - QSL.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pippin, Ok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just had one and replied to it okay.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Me too, but not to him. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

